# The Inevitable Journey (1st cycle)



## largepkg (Jun 8, 2005)

The time has come. The journey in front of me is as exciting as the first day I step into the gym. The possibilities are limited only by my effort. I cannot fail!

My stats:
Height 6'4''
Weight 238lbs

My Goals:
Height 7'1''
Weight 255lbs

Cycle as follows.
1-4 D-bol 30mg ED split 3 ways
1-12 Test E 300mg week
1-12 Test Cyp 300mg week

I will be shooting on Friday and Tuesday.

I popped my cherry 20 minutes ago. Man! What a great feeling. The placebo effect alone is going to be outrageous. I tried to poke the needle(25g 1.5)through the skin(glute shot)and it wouldn't break through. I got a bit nervous at first but then I just slammed it home. I was a little shaky pushing it in but it went in like cake! No pain at all! We'll see how it is in the morning.

The D-bol starts in the morning and were off!

Follow along and ask whatever you like. This ride will be fun!


----------



## brogers (Jun 8, 2005)

Good luck, I'll be following your progress.

I hope that cycle helps your reach your height goal


----------



## largepkg (Jun 9, 2005)

brogers said:
			
		

> Good luck, I'll be following your progress.
> 
> I hope that cycle helps your reach your height goal



Hey, I'm only 32! You think my growth plates are already closed?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 9, 2005)

I had a good workout this morning. I will slowly ramp up the intensity.

I took my first dose of D-bol this morning. 

The injection site is a little tender. No more than I expected though. I learned why people use a 20g pin to pull. I must have sat there drawing with a 25g for 3-4 minutes. I will be ordering 20g pins A.S.A.P. 

Hopefully in a few days the D-bol will kick in noticeably.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

you will gain more than 17 pounds with that cycle if you eat right.  DIET is the most important part of growing! Good Luck


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I had a good workout this morning. I will slowly ramp up the intensity.
> 
> I took my first dose of D-bol this morning.
> 
> ...




25g needles are fine to draw with.  push in some air and the draw will be easy...


----------



## largepkg (Jun 9, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> 25g needles are fine to draw with.  push in some air and the draw will be easy...




I did! I needed to pull .8ml so I pushed in the same amount of air. Should I push in more air? Say 1.5ml?


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 9, 2005)

dont do too much cause you can blow the rubber topper...

With 25g I would do 500mg of Duratest a week without a problem


----------



## largepkg (Jun 10, 2005)

Well, I tried loading a syringe for tomorrow's shot pushing 1.5ml of air first then pulling .8ml. It still took 3-4 minutes.   

Today the glute is a bit more tender. Nothing I can't handle but definitely more pain then yesterday and a noticeable (by feel) lump. I figure this to be normal so no worries. I've had no reaction positive or negative from the D-bol. It's still very early, I'll give it a week and see.

Shoulder/traps workout today went well. Nothing significant to report.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 10, 2005)

remember when injecting oil based stuff to do it slow.  If you inject push the plunger too fast you will get the lump and the ball.  Also briefly massage or rub the area after the shit for like 2 minutes to disperse the oil


----------



## largepkg (Jun 10, 2005)

Yeah, I injected the first shot pretty slow. It took about 30-45 seconds. I massaged the area a lot as well. Maybe I'll try a heating pad next time I heard that works.


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 10, 2005)

i never had the problem of lumps but i have heard horror story about green bumps and pain....

Only way to remedy is GO SLOW...  

250mg of Duratest with 200mg of Deca took me about 1.5 - 2 minutes to inject.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 11, 2005)

Today is an off day. I'm up to 242lbs. So far I'm feeling great if not for this pain at the injection site. It feels like I spent 24 hours with a dominatrix and she took pleasure in whacking me in the same spot over and over and over again. 

 If it's going to be like this every time there is no way I could finish this cycle. I won't ever be able to do legs with this pain. 

Today is shot #2. I will be shooting extra slow, hopefully this will alleviate some of this pain. I can handle some pain but this is crazy!


----------



## motopsyko32 (Jun 11, 2005)

change ass cheeks too


----------



## largepkg (Jun 11, 2005)

Of course!


----------



## brogers (Jun 12, 2005)

Are you using HCG to prevent atrophy?


----------



## GFR (Jun 12, 2005)

motopsyko32 said:
			
		

> you will gain more than 17 pounds with that cycle if you eat right.  DIET is the most important part of growing! Good Luck


Its your first cycle and you're 6'4, I bet you put on 25-30lbs.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 13, 2005)

No i'm not using HCG. At my small dose I don't think it will be necessary.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 13, 2005)

Day #5

The biggest issue i'm having is the damn pain at the injection site. My right glute still hurts from Wed shot. I had a friend inject the 2nd shot into my left glute Saturday. I made sure he did this very slow. We timed it out to be .1ml every 25 seconds for a total of .8ml. Still a ton of pain. It must be the gear right?

I have some Test E 250mg/ml amps at home. I'll give these a shot for Tuesdays injection. I'm going to have to shot into the quad on this one because the pain in the glutes is to much. If no pain I'll have to get more of these. 

Lifts aren't up noticeably. I'm feeling lethargic as hell! I'm a walking zombie. Between the ass pain and these D-bols I can't get a good nights sleep.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 13, 2005)

Also, i'm force feeding myself! I have zero appetite right now. I assume it's from the D-bol? It could be the pain in my ass I guess. I refuse to compromise my diet at this point so i'm shoving it in and it sucks!


----------



## largepkg (Jun 15, 2005)

Day #7

My right glute is still sore and my left glute is killing me. Good news though. As I thought I switch to quad shots yesterday using Test E 250mg/ml. So far this is the easiest and by far the less painful way to go for me. 

I spoke to my source about the painful product he sold me. He told me some people have a problem with higher dose gear. Since his is dosed at 400mg/ml he suggested I mix in some sterile oil to lower the mg/ml ratio. He said this should do the trick. Does this sound correct to you guys?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 16, 2005)

Day #8

One week down. My weight is up yo 244lbs. My lifts are up slightly, nothing incredible. The pain in both my glutes has prevented me from doing any leg work. This really sucks because it's my favorite day of the week. The glutes are doing much better and I will be hitting legs on Monday.

P.S. The quad shot is working well. There's still a bit of discomfort but not bad at all. Maybe moving to a different spot in the quad to shoot will help? Any suggestions?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 19, 2005)

Day #11

My weight is up to 248lbs. I'm feeling the d-bol big time. All my lifts are up across the board now. I did my first full BW dips yesterday and got up 8 of them! I damn near shit myself. Previously I used the assisted machine which took off 40lbs. 

The quad shots are the best! I've done 2 quad shots and have next to no pain. I will be doing legs for the first time on this cycle. I can't wait

My BP is up a bit. I think this is because I haven't done any cardio on this cycle. I will be going back to playing B-ball and racquetball 3-4 times per week. I was a bit hesitant because I want the calories to go to building muscle but I can't risk the BP.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 21, 2005)

Day #13

My weight is up to 251lbs! I'm definitely feeling the bloat but 13lbs in 13 days. I'm loving this!

My strength is really starting to climb. I'm up about 10% on all my lifts. You all know the great feeling you have while working out? This feeling has increased 10 fold! I feel incredible in the gym. 

I worked chest/bi's today. The pump in my bi's were amazing! I couldn't even straighten my arms!

I'm getting morning wood the last two mornings. I wonder if that means the Test is starting to kick in?


----------



## brogers (Jun 21, 2005)

It'll probably take another week for you to begin feeling the full effects of the test.  Week 3-4 seems to be most common.

What brand/lab are your test and dbol?


----------



## largepkg (Jun 21, 2005)

They are both UG. 

If I'm gonna feel better than I do now in a couple of weeks, I can't wait!


----------



## largepkg (Jun 21, 2005)

Also, I believe the half life for both the Test E & Test Cyp is around 10-12 days. So I guess full effect should be two more weeks.


----------



## largepkg (Jun 27, 2005)

Day #19

Weight is holding at 253lbs. The diet has been difficult the last few days. The weekends are tough for me to eat as I'm always doing something. I'll try to get/stuff more in from now on. I only wish I could fit the same amount in as you normal people. It's really hard to get 5k calories in you with only an 8oz stomach.

My strength is through the roof! I'm pressing weights I never thought I'd be doing. I assume I'll just keep getting stronger but I can't imagine it will be at the same rate.

I got a bit cocky the other day doing seated military DB press. I was using the 75's with no spotter and got it up for 5 reps then tried to press a 6th when my left arm started to fail. The DB started to fall towards my head and the only thing I could think was oh shit this is gonna hurt. Then out of nowhere this guy came running over and saved my ass. Man I love those embarrassing moments!  

Pinning is no longer an issue thanks to the quad injections.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 9, 2005)

Day# 61

I haven't posted in this journal for awhile. I came off the D-bol after 4 weeks. On the 5th week of the cycle I became extremely sick. Your typical viral infection. This had me out of commission for 6 days. What's worse is for those 6 days I couldn't eat any solids. Between the water lose (from the lack of D-bol) and the calorie deficit I lost 11lbs of body weight in those 6 days.

It took me a good 7-10 days to feel normal in the gym again after that. Now I'm back on track. I've gained back those 11lbs plus another 6lbs for a total of 259lbs. I expect another 5-10lbs.

I look at myself in the mirror and can't believe how big I've become. It truly is incredible. The feeling of invincibility in the gym is going to be hard to give up. My strength is past where I ever thought it would be. I only wish I didn't get sick. What could've been...

Anyway, 3 weeks left on cycle then PCT starts. The nads shrank up a little at the start of the cycle but have bounced back nicely. They're still a little undersized but nothing extreme. I'm still sticking with nolva only for PCT for 4 weeks. Then 4 weeks of moderate lifting followed by a cut.


----------



## largepkg (Aug 16, 2005)

Day #68

Hit a PR on flat bench today. I haven't max'd out on this cycle until today. The first time I got 3 plates up and didn't stop there! I put up 325lbs today. I knew I was getting strong on this cycle but...

Today's weight 260lbs. 

The cycle ends on the 31st. Hopefully I'll be caring around 265lbs. I figure i'll drop to about 255lbs after PCT. 

No real issues to report other than I've been extremely moody lately. I'm pretty sure I'm bi-polar anyway so this is nothing uncommon.

One other thing. To those of you who say steroids don't help you hit homeruns. I'm living proof that you're wrong! Don't get me wrong I jacked the ball on a fairly regular basis but for the last 4 weeks I'm putting balls into orbit!  The balls I mis hit are even going over the fence.


----------

